# Having probs finding a 1 inch threadless stem replacement for kilo TT



## Jank (Jun 14, 2007)

Trying to adjust the fit of my bike. I switched from drops to bullhorns and I wanna bring in a bit the reach.

Looking for a new stem but they all appear to be 1 and 1/8th rather than just 1.

What brands can I look for that are 1 inch threadless that have some rise on them and are about 90mm.


----------



## Dave Hickey (Jan 27, 2002)

Jank said:


> Trying to adjust the fit of my bike. I switched from drops to bullhorns and I wanna bring in a bit the reach.
> 
> Looking for a new stem but they all appear to be 1 and 1/8th rather than just 1.
> 
> What brands can I look for that are 1 inch threadless that have some rise on them and are about 90mm.


Many 1 1/8" stems come with shims that allow you to run 1"...... or you can just buy the shim

BICYCLE Stem Spacer Shim converts 1-1/8" stem to 1" Fork 28.6 to 25.4 x 38mm NEW | eBay


----------



## Dave Hickey (Jan 27, 2002)

More


Profile Design Hammer OS Triathlon Road Stem 1" or 1-1/8th 90mm 31.8 90d 170g | eBay


----------



## AndrwSwitch (May 28, 2009)

I was about to go off on a tangent concerning headsets, but it would be misplaced...

OP, I have a shimmed 1-1/8" stem on an adapter for a 1" threaded steer tube. Despite all the weirdness, it actually all works fine. I think the suggestion above is the way to go. There might still be a few for 1" kicking around, but it sounds like that's already been more trouble than it's worth.

I was thinking about that bike before mine showed up on CL... How is it?


----------



## Jank (Jun 14, 2007)

AndrwSwitch said:


> I was about to go off on a tangent concerning headsets, but it would be misplaced...
> 
> OP, I have a shimmed 1-1/8" stem on an adapter for a 1" threaded steer tube. Despite all the weirdness, it actually all works fine. I think the suggestion above is the way to go. There might still be a few for 1" kicking around, but it sounds like that's already been more trouble than it's worth.
> 
> I was thinking about that bike before mine showed up on CL... How is it?


It's a decent bike. A bit heavy for me, I'd like to get a new frame actually but i'm too cheap right now and I just got XT hydrolics for my mountain bike which set me back $350.

It's a good bike to bomb around the city in and if it gets stolen your not out too much.


----------



## bonefamily (May 17, 2011)

Have a look here:

Bikeman: 26.0 Road Threadless

They have 90mm reach but out of stock. They do have 100mm in stock.

Also, here:

Kalloy threadless stem | wallbike.com

There's still a couple 1" threadless out there


----------

